# Big Brother name change



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

I happened to be messing with my Season Pass Manager and noticed that there were no episodes listed under the old title of Big Brother - Till Death Do Us Part. It's listed as Big Brother 9 now. Update your season passes!


----------



## travelinjoe (Nov 28, 2003)

still see it as " till death..."
DirecTivo HR10-250. forced daily call today to check this.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

My season pass changed automatically.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Hippster said:


> My season pass changed automatically.


Seconded. I did not notice it until I went to Now Playing and there it is. Big Brother 9 was recorded w/o having to make any changes to the season pass. Thanks for the heads-up though, it's always appreciated.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine didn't update and I missed last nights show


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Interesting... Mine changed as well... If I were to have guessed, I would have thought that a title change would have screwed up my SP...but I guess TiVo is smarter than I thought...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

we only have 4/6 noted as BB9...rest are til death...all are scheduled to record


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Hmmm 0 for 3 on the auto SP change on my TiVos... we lost Sunday and Tuesday... Feh


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

My box changed by itself and my SP kept recording.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebf said:


> My box changed by itself and my SP kept recording.


just noticed this same behavior


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i noticed this too, odd behavior. i would hit guide, and first it would say bbtddup and then it refreshed quickly to bb9. my sp hasnt missed one yet though


----------

